
Make Your Startup More Visible - riomensah44
https://www.ellisx.com/
======
riomensah44
The story behind EllisX [https://medium.com/@ellisx/why-we-started-
ellisx-790f2d5592e...](https://medium.com/@ellisx/why-we-started-
ellisx-790f2d5592e7)

